# صور ماكيت لمشروع أسكان حضري



## سعيد السعيدي (31 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أود أن أريكم بعض الصور حول مشروع أسكان للمرحلة الرابعة (( جامعة البصرة )) للسنة 2006-2007 م راجيا معرفة رأيكم بصراحة لكوننا نجهل المستوى الحقيقي الذي نحن عليه مقارنة مع الجامعات الأخرى 

مع الشكر الجزيل
أخوكم سعيد السعيدي
:10: مشروع أسكان المرحلة الرابعة (( جامعة البصرة ).zip (1.79 ميجابايت






​


----------



## النجر83 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع ممتاز مو جيد جدا لان الي اشتغلو اربع اسود واخص بالذكر اللي اشتغلو الماكيت لان ذولة ابطال صدك


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة المشروع جميل .
و الاجمل هي القدرة في فهم الفكرة في المستوى التخطيط والتجسيد على مستوى الأشكال الثلاثية .
لكن هناك بعض الاراء وهي لتطوير وليس لنقد 
1- استخدام للاشكال المنحنية جيدولكن لماذا هو مقتصر على الشوارع .ولم نرى التاثير على الكتل .
2- لعمل الماكيت كان من الجيد عمل قطعة واحدة و لوعلى الاقل توضح فيها التفاصيل المستخدمة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*خطوة جرئية لتصميم ممتاز*

المشروع ممتاز جدا واعتقد انه وصل الى مستوى متقدم رغم عدم فهمه للوهلة الاولى كنا نتمنى ارفاق بعض الرسومات التوضيحية.
انا بالنسبة للمجسم صراحة اخي سعيد انا كنت اشتغل في المجسمات لفترة طويلة فقد عملت لطلبة ولبعض الشركات الموجودة هنا واستطيع القول بان هذا المشروع ليس بالجيد بالمقارنة لما قمنا نحن والزملاء به او بما رأيت او شاهدت على ارض الواقع
تلزمك بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة جدا مثل الاشجار او الحشائش وانا اعتقد ان المشكلة هي مشكلة امكانية وعدم توفر المواد
ولكننا كنا نستخدم بعض المواد البسيطة جدا مثل القماش المدبوغ بالاخضر للحشائش وبعض الحبوب او المواد الزراعية الصغيرة ودبغها ايضا بالاخضر لإستخدامها في عناصر التشجير 
وبالنسبة للمباني اعتقد ان استخدامك لمادة الفلين لم يعطها الشكل المنتظم اذا صح اعتقادي

اتمنى لكم التوفيق واسف للإطالة وجزاك الله خيرا


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على الأخ معماري حتى الرمق الأخير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أشكرك أخي معماري حتى الرمق الأخير على مشاركتك و نقدك البناء ... وأعدك أن شاء الله بأرفاق المخططات الخاصة بالمشروع​ 
مايخص مواد العمل .... ما أريد أن أوضحه أن قسم الهندسة المعمارية جامعة البصرة .. قسم حديث التكوين و السنة الماضية 2006-2007 هي أول دفعة تخرج ... لذا يمكن أن أقول لك ان مواد صناعة الماكيت الموجودة لدينا هي صفر على الشمال نستخدم الفلين الأزرق ومن ثم نقوم نتغليفه بالكانسل (( ورق ملون )) للحصول على فلين ملون الأشجار غير مجمودة مطلقا ... (( وما رأيتة من أشجار )) هي الشجيرات الوحيدة الموجودة عند طلاب القسم اطلاقا ..... بصراحة ان ما تراه هو شبه المستحيل ليس مدحا بأنفسنا لكن توضيحا للواقع الذي نعيشة​ 
أنا أتمنى منك أخي العزيز أن كنت تمتلك أي طريقة تسمح لنا بصنع الأشجار أو الحشائش توضيحها خدمة لمحبي صناعة الماكيتات ... لأعتقادي أن أبداع لكل مهندس معماري يكمن في قدرتة على أخرج ماكيت جميل​ 
في الختام أود أن أوضح نقطة مهمة وهي عامل الوقت فنحن كان لدينا 7 أيام لرسم المخططات و التفاصيل و صناعة الماكيت ... و قد كان بنظري و فق الأمكانات المادية المتواضعة وقت قصير​ 
شكرا لكل من شارك معنا في رأيه ........ و رمضان كريم و كل عام و أنتم بخير 
مع السلام و التحية​ 
سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعة البصرة​


----------



## المعمار العكبوت (25 سبتمبر 2007)

رسالة الى الاخ معماري حتى الرمق 
ارجو ان نرى المشاريع التي مدحت نفسك بها 
لان المشروع الذي في الاعلى وفق الامكانيات البسيطة الواضحة عليه يعتبر من اجمل المشاريع واعود واكرر اتمنى لو تظهراعمالك لكي نستطيع ان نقدم لك النقد البناء وتصحيح الاخطاء التي فيها


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا وواضح المجهود شكراً


----------



## م. حيدر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميم رائع عاشت الايادي


----------



## shwaneng (26 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اعيش في العراق 
ما قام ه الاخ جيد جدا ,, ولاكن ينقصها التفاصيل 
ولاكن كما ذكر الاخ هو نتيجة لعدم توفر المواد
عاشت اديك


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة 
لم يولد انسان و هو في اعلى مستويات العلم او الكمال او العطاء بل تراة يبدء من الصفر او مادون ذلك. لماذا المناقشة تكون على اساس المفاهيم الفردية وليست على مستوى العمارة مثل المواد المستخدمة و ما الى ذلك ولم اقراء شي حول التداخل بين الكتل اواسلوب التعامخل بين الكتلة و الفراغ او غير ذلك من المفاهيم المعمارية .
ارو من اي صديق ان يقراء المشروع المقدم بصورة جيدة للان اي مشروع هو حصيلة تعب وجهد و (خسارة مالية وكما نعلم الكثير من الطلاب العباقرة في هذا القسم من ذوي الدخل المحدود )فلهذا تعاونوا على البرو التقوى.


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود جد رائع بالنسبة للفترة الزمنية الضيقة.
نتمنى لك التوفيق و التميز و الإستمرار. و ربي ينصر الشعب ويفك عنكم الأسر


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكر الأخ أبن الفيحاء-حسن على مشاركته و كنت أتمنى أن يكون الحوار حول الفكرة المعمارية للمشروع .. كما أود شكر الأخوة الباقين على أرطاءهم .... مع دعائي لكم بالمغفرة في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل 
الماكيت جميل والالوان متناسقة 
ولو ترفق المخططات لكنا نستطيع فهمة اكثر
فما هو سبب وجود بعض العمارات المرتفعة في منتصف الماكيت اهو مركز تجاري ام شئ اخر


----------



## mustafa756i (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اتكلم مع معماري حتى الرمق الاخير هل تقدر بهذه الامكانيات المحدودة ان تعطي ماكيت احسن من هذا لان هذا هو مربط الفرس لان نحن في محافظة البصرة وتقريبا في العراق يكون الاهتمام بمواد الماكيت محدودة الفتقار الاسواق المواد الجيدة وهذا غير مسؤلين عليه نحن الطلاب 
لكن على ما موجود من المواد البسيطة وش رايك بالمشروع ارجو منك الاجابة


----------



## معماري ينبع (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك 

وسمعونا أخبار المعماريين في العراق 
نريد التباهي بكم


----------



## هشام الحامولى (19 فبراير 2009)

انا مش مهندس انا مدرس و عايز اعمل ماكيت للمدرسة. فكيف؟ ممكن حد يدلنى
عن الخامات و طريقة استخدامه انا عايز اعمل ماكت بجودة


----------



## رقم صفر (19 فبراير 2009)

المشروع أكثر من ممتاز وعجبني كثير تصميم الجامع والابراج السكنية في المشروع واكيد توزيع الابراج والفلل وغيرها قمة صراحة شكرا سعيد


----------



## ritta99 (20 فبراير 2009)

تقييمي المتواضع للمشروع هو أنه مقبول على العموم ولكن ذلك متعلق بفكرة المشروع لو ممكن شرح للفكرة الأساسية للمشروع وطريقة تطورها و تجانسها مع معطيات الموقع يعني les démarches conceptuelles لأنو المهم في المشروع الهندسي هو الفكرة ليس جودة المجسم أو نوعية 3d لذا لا يمكننا الحكم على المشروع حتى تطلعنا أخي العزيز على تفاصيل المشروع
أما بالنسبة لقلة المواد حدث و لا حرج فهذه مشكلة كل أقسام الهندسة المعمارية الجديدة لكن نحن نضطر للسفر خاصة في مشاريع التخرج وذلك لشراء المواد للحصول على ماكيت افضل
وليكون الحوار هندسي والنقد بناء نرجو ارفاق الماكيت بتفاصيل المشروع .ومشكور


----------



## Eng. mohamed kamal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا محمد لسة اول سنة فى هندسة عمارة ... لية بعض التعليقات انا شيفها من رأى المتواضع ...
الكوبر اللى بيلف حول المبانى الجامعية ... انا شايف ان الاماكن الجامعية محتاجة هدوء علشان نقدر نركز ونفكر ... وغير كده ان وجود الكوبر ملوش لزمة لانه بيوصل من نقطتين بس مش ليه كذا مخرج يؤدى لمكان صعب وصوله بالطرق الاخرى ... فهو ازعاج بدون قيمة ... و كان لازم برده ان المساحة الفاضية حول المبنى لازم تكون اكبر شوية علشان نحس بالراحة و ليس الضغط ... فعند النظر من النوافظ نرى طرق وهو ليس بالشىء المناسب للطلبة ... 
وبالنسبة لموضوع قلة الامكانيات فممكن بكل بساطة نعبر عن الشجر بأى اوراق شجر طبيعى و نلزقها ب خشبة صغير بالصمغ او غيره ...
محدش يضايق من كلامى بس ده رأيى


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (9 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أشكركم على ردودكم الطيبة و اتمنى من الله الموفقية للجميع 

سعيد السعيدي / طالب ماجستير تخطيط حضري / ماليزيا


----------



## archali (21 يناير 2011)

اريد انزل مادة الاسكان المعماري


----------



## شمعة الامل (22 يناير 2011)

_جدا جميل ولا أضيف شيء اخر لان الاعضاء اعطوك النصائح _
_ولكن لي طلب وهو مساعدتي وتوجيه نصائح لي عند صناعة الماكيت اذا امكن طبعا_
_لانو ليس لدي معلومات كافية عن توضيح فكرتي على شكل ماكيت وخاصة في الانحنائات_
_وسؤال شو اسم المادة تبع التصميم؟_
_واعجبني جدا صنعك للانحنائات ويسلموووووو كتير_


----------



## البندقداري (23 يناير 2011)

جزيت يأخ سعيد السعيدي علي المجهود وبوركتم أهل العراق وبجد ماكيت رائع جدا وربنا يبسطها عليكم من ناحية الإمكانيات والله الموفق أخيك بيبرس


----------

